# Immigrant Medical Insurance in BC



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

British Columbia - Immigrant Medical Insurance

Hi,

Has anyone any details of companies providing reasonably priced medical insurance for immigrants for the first couple of months until the BC Medicare plan starts? I am moving to Kelowna next month with my family and want to make sure we have cover in the interim. 

Regards

Ian


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Ian

Pacific Blue Cross might be able to help you with short term coverage until BCMSP kicks in...

Pacific Blue Cross | BC Life - BC's most trusted provider of health, dental and travel benefits

Just a side note, if you should need to see a doctor before you have coverage, most walk-in clinics charge approximately $40.00 per visit. 

Advance welcomes to Kelowna! 


Oggy


----------

